# Well- hung international



## HUMANHORSE (Jun 4, 2015)

Is there anybody working abroad? If yes, please let me know, any help/contacts would be greatly appreciated ([email protected])


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

What you mean brother i work abroad i in australia u fleeing the states some I.R.S trouble or u a columbian drug lord looking to spread your seeds lol


----------



## HUMANHORSE (Jun 4, 2015)

*constuction/ manager*

FYI- just 2 things, I'm a costa rican citizen, we don't have any bloody irs here, mate...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

HUMANHORSE said:


> FYI- just 2 things, I'm a costa rican citizen, we don't have any bloody irs here, mate...


You do have some good surf there though!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

HUMANHORSE said:


> FYI- just 2 things, I'm a costa rican citizen, we don't have any bloody irs here, mate...


Relax maye didnt realise was only making a joke


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

What country do you want to work in? We all work abroad no matter where you are from the person asking


----------

